# cute handblown glass hedgehog



## GlassHedgie (Jul 17, 2011)

check out these adorable little glass hedgehogs for sale on etsy!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/77888845/cu ... ture-glass


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

oh my gosh, so cute


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is beautiful


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ahhh that is too cute!!


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

thats too cute but for me to buy it and aww over it, then drop it, then get upset, and then mad is not worth my $37. sorry cute little hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Expensive! But very cute.


----------

